

Sony SmartAR reinvents augmented reality - thomas
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2385741,00.asp

======
turbohz
Though the demo was quite impresive, and definitely more advanced than any
other I've seen before, the "shakyness" is still there, detaching the
"augmented" and the "regular" reality.

What is it preventing a more accurate analysis of the video frames? Too low
resolution? Changing lighting conditions? Lack of processing power? I can't
see how these cannot be solved with current optical and computing equipment.

Is it, then, a matter of not having developed sophisticate enough image
analysis (vision) algorithms?

~~~
jonprins
The shakiness has always confused me a little. Can they not dampen the
momentum vectors somewhat - so little back-and-forths in the actual
calculations don't propagate up to the render?

------
checker
I thought it was a cool demo. This passed through my mind while watching it:

It's strange to me how the 2d images in the 3d info popout immediately looked
off. A 3d interface seems to warrant a 3d image.

